# Stumpy Porn



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Don't know if anyone has seen this before. I had no idea that a 650B would fit on an 83 Stumpjumper. They also have some other interesting vintage rides. https://www.renaissancebicycles.com/ I've got an 83 sitting in the garage waiting to be built. I was going to go the stock route. Now I'm seriously thinking about a 650B conversion.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

thomson stuff on that build hurts my eyes.
but th 650B wheels are awesome.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

colker1 said:


> thomson stuff on that build hurts my eyes.
> but th 650B wheels are awesome.


Would not 650B slow down a already slow steering bike?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Fred Smedley said:


> Would not 650B slow down a already slow steering bike?


good point.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

looks like like the only thing that's ruining the modern build is the frame: v brakes, xtr, all black cranks. ahead set.

why not a carbon aluminum full suspension frame?


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Fred Smedley said:


> Would not 650B slow down a already slow steering bike?


Maybe, but who knows for sure.

I was surprised that the brakes had enough adjustment to work with a 650B wheelset.

The bike doesn't fit in at all with the purist theme. But that's what Renaisance is all about. Everything they do is a vintage frame with modern components.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

CS2 said:


> I was surprised that the brakes had enough adjustment to work with a 650B wheelset.


Rim is only 12mm different.
Most brakes have more than 1/2" of vertical adjustment.


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

Fred Smedley said:


> Would not 650B slow down a already slow steering bike?


Would depend on the wheels. Ancient heavy as hell 26" wheel vs a Stans ZTR ultra light 650b? The weight distribution/stem length could also be tweeked to deal with it.

It's splitting hairs.. I bet that bike is a hoot to ride.

-Schmitty-


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Why would 650b make it steer slower other than the inertia of larger diameter wheels. Wheelbase would still be the same, and BB would be a bit higher, like 1/2 an inch.

I think it would be fun to ride too. I wish 650b would fit in my 89 Stumpy.

Those are probably Velocity rims, no?


----------



## Plum (Sep 14, 2004)

IF52 said:


> Those are probably Velocity rims, no?


I would guess Synergies, neither the P35 or Blunt have brake tracks..

http://www.velocityusa.com/default.asp?contentID=634

Plum


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

I saw an 83 stumpy for sale for $50. Sorry I didn't buy it, but it might still be there. It looked almost completely original, mafac canti's etc. The problem was that the frame was painted, it looked like several times, with crappy house paint or something. No Specialized marks on it. 
I'm not really a vintage guy, but this bike would be worth picking up wouldn't it?


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

I think the bike looks great. It wasn't really a valuable collector's item to begin with, so why not spruce it up? I wonder what other vintage bikes would fit a 650?


----------



## Z-Man (Apr 25, 2005)

I like it. Particularly because it's getting ridden.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Z-Man said:


> I like it. Particularly because it's getting ridden.


Ditto.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm surprised the brake pads line up.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

IF52 said:


> Why would 650b make it steer slower other than the inertia of larger diameter wheels. Wheelbase would still be the same, and BB would be a bit higher, like 1/2 an inch.
> 
> I think it would be fun to ride too. I wish 650b would fit in my 89 Stumpy.
> 
> Those are probably Velocity rims, no?


The taller wheel is going to change the trail.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

smilinsteve said:


> I'm surprised the brake pads line up.


I was too. I've been doing a lot of research on 650B conversions. The biggest hurdle is brake reach. It's worse on canti/V-brake equipped bikes.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

CS2 said:


> I was too. I've been doing a lot of research on 650B conversions. The biggest hurdle is brake reach. It's worse on canti/V-brake equipped bikes.


Maybe I'm late to the party, or am missing something, but doesn't Paul make a brake with sufficient pad movement, to allow functional conversion, either 27" to 700, or 26 to 650B?

Edit: This was what I was thinking of. May not be ideal, but they're still sweet...

http://www.paulcomp.com/racer.html


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

CS2 said:


> It's worse on canti/V-brake equipped bikes.


There area few brakes with enough pad adjustment to run 700c wheels in 26" frame.
The 12mm difference of 650b is less of an issue than tire/frame clearance.


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

That's assuming optimal stud location in the first place, which is rare. Brake choice would be limited for sure. I can't tell from the pics, but the front pads seem angled upward as if they are just barely getting enough adjustment out of the arms. A file does wonders though...


-Schmitty-


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Yeah. Old and being ridden is big in my book. I like the looks of it too. Thomson parts aside.


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Maybe I'm late to the party, or am missing something, but doesn't Paul make a brake with sufficient pad movement, to allow functional conversion, either 27" to 700, or 26 to 650B?
> 
> Edit: This was what I was thinking of. May not be ideal, but they're still sweet...
> 
> http://www.paulcomp.com/racer.html


The motolite BMX has enough adjustability to (according to Paul) work with 700c wheels in a 26" frame. Either way, should be plenty to go from 26" to 650b. Could open a lot of possibilities for 650b conversion, but I am sure plenty on the 69er board have tried/discussed this.

http://www.paulcomp.com/motobmx.html

frog


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Maybe I'm late to the party, or am missing something, but doesn't Paul make a brake with sufficient pad movement, to allow functional conversion, either 27" to 700, or 26 to 650B?
> 
> Edit: This was what I was thinking of. May not be ideal, but they're still sweet...
> 
> http://www.paulcomp.com/racer.html


Most of the 650B conversions I've seen are road bikes. They usually need long reach brakes. Tektro makes a set and Weinmann used to. Bikeman has the best info I've seen on the web: http://www.bikeman.com/content/view/1161/33/


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Shayne said:


> There area few brakes with enough pad adjustment to run 700c wheels in 26" frame.
> The 12mm difference of 650b is less of an issue than tire/frame clearance.


That could be. Still, it's a nice bike.


----------



## outside! (Mar 15, 2006)

Aside from the fact that they are not VRC, what's wrong with Thompson parts?


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

outside! said:


> Aside from the fact that they are not VRC, what's wrong with Thompson parts?


Nothing IMO.


----------



## rockhound (Dec 19, 2005)

CS2 said:


> Most of the 650B conversions I've seen are road bikes. They usually need long reach brakes. Tektro makes a set and Weinmann used to. Bikeman has the best info I've seen on the web: http://www.bikeman.com/content/view/1161/33/


That is for making smaller wheels fit...650b wheels fit on a 700c road frame.

This Stumpy has the opposite problem, bigger wheels on a framed designed for 26" wheels.

Those front brakes are Cane Creek v-brakes, which I think had a bit more adjustment than most...not 100% sure.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

rockhound said:


> That is for making smaller wheels fit...650b wheels fit on a 700c road frame.
> 
> This Stumpy has the opposite problem, bigger wheels on a framed designed for 26" wheels.
> 
> Those front brakes are Cane Creek v-brakes, which I think had a bit more adjustment than most...not 100% sure.


Are those the V-brakes that supposedly are compatible with cantilever brake levers? Somewhere I heard that there was such an animal.


----------

